# goggle fit w/ smith maze



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking to buy the maze, anybody know if Oakley Crowbars would work with it?


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

You should always try the helmet you are going to buy on first. Bring your goggles with you when you go and you'll have your answer.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Just get smith goggles, their great goggles and the I\O are uber convenient with the ability to easily switch out lenses.


----------



## ELCO5280 (Oct 5, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Just get smith goggles, their great goggles and the I\O are uber convenient with the ability to easily switch out lenses.


Agreed- have used I/O the past 2 seasons and changing lenses for specific conditions is a snap. Less than a minute even with frozen fingers.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the smith Holt same helmet just lower tech for it, fit all goggles I have oakley, smith, dragon and von zip. If you really hate the way it fits around the helmet just wear it under the helmet works great also.


----------



## ctk9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Works great with my Anon Hawkeyes.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

does any1 have a picture of oakley splice/crowbars with maze?


----------

